

Ask HN: Best coffee shops for startup work in Munich? - yodaiken

Will be in Munich for awhile--where are the best places to get stuff done?
======
mschuster91
I prefer, at nighttime, the McDonalds at Karlsplatz/Stachus or the new one in
the central train stations (beware though, both are notorious for a lack of
power outlets!), and if you're into bagels/muffins, head to tram 27
Schellingstraße, there is the Fresh Bagels & Muffins. Great bagels, dude.

If you're into cats, head to cat cafe Katzentempel at Türkenstr 29, it's in
walking distance of FBuM.

Oh, and if you mean "getting wasted" with "getting stuff done", head either to
Ostbahnhof's Kultfabrik area (just follow the drunks) or to the club areas at
tram station Am Lokschuppen. The club "Nachtgalerie" is famous for cheap
drinks, but well, it's mainstream music.

Have a nice stay!

